# Who wants to see a DIY 21" ?



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Still waiting on a dustcap and some tinsel wire, but the rest of the parts are here and almost ready for assembly:



















Just a 6" dustcap set in place for fun:



















Size comparison next to a can of spray paint:










Using a 21" cone and basket from an IA Death Penalty, motor is from a 12W7, coil is an 8-layer dual 2-ohm. 

Hopefully it will go boom like so.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

You get this from CACO? I was trying to grab it from that guy so I could do a 21'' 2005 XXX lol.

Very interested with you findings. It will only have like 3x the sd of the original W7 lol...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Are you expecting it to have as much travel as a w7? or will the different coil limit that?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

aV8ter said:


> You get this from CACO? I was trying to grab it from that guy so I could do a 21'' 2005 XXX lol.
> 
> Very interested with you findings. It will only have like 3x the sd of the original W7 lol...


I don't think so. There is one listed on CACO that has the motor and everything. 

If this works, I might have to look into it...



Austin said:


> Are you expecting it to have as much travel as a w7? or will the different coil limit that?


I'm thinking the weight of the cone and the coil will limit the travel a bit.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. What size is the coil?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just a 3" voice coil.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would use the 6" dustcap so it actually looks like a speaker should. These oversized, space ship shaped dustcaps are becoming a yawn. I don't see it having enough travel to blow through it, but maybe? How far when you push it down? Looks like a fun sub!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to find at least an 8" dustcap. Whoever broke the sub down , the original dustcap did some damage to the cone. It would be nice to cover that up.


----------

